# Any way to find out why Tivo rebooted?



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

I just turned my Tivo Roamio on a few minutes ago and it was in the middle of a reboot. I checked to see if it got an update and it did not. Also, it was in the middle of recording a few shows so there's no way it would reboot for a update. Is there anywhere that documents the reason for a reboot - such as in system information?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

csell said:


> I just turned my Tivo Roamio on a few minutes ago and it was in the middle of a reboot. I checked to see if it got an update and it did not. Also, it was in the middle of recording a few shows so there's no way it would reboot for a update. Is there anywhere that documents the reason for a reboot - such as in system information?


Nothing that I know of. If this is a recurring problem, you can see how long the box has been running. Under TiVo box Diagnostics, scroll down to cable card. There is an entry Time Since OOB Tune Start that shows run time in seconds. Another clue is that all tuner will be on the same channel. This also gets reset on a Roamio with Standby mode.

I reboot my equipment on the 1st of the month. Old habit.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

mine just rebooted in the middle of watching a show. Not sure what happened or why.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

I would suspect equipment issues. Overheating could be a cause. Do you have proper ventilation around the unit? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Someone else just posted that their Roamio rebooted in the middle of watching a show. This number of reports concerns me since I'm replacing our S3's with a new Roamio.

Scott


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

csell said:


> Is there anywhere that documents the reason for a reboot - such as in system information?


The Tivo does keep logs. When on the System Information screen, press clear-clear-enter-enter-0. There's lots of data in there so it still may not be clear why your Tivo rebooted.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

You know this is odd. I have a Dish Network VIP722k dvr that can scan in OTA channels that Dish doesn't broadcast, and if it's used with a OTA antenna, tuned to an OTA channel, AND the antenna drops signal for that channel, it'll REBOOT!

I have had this issue myself. People have reported this for a couple years over at satelliteguys.us.

Perhaps there's an issue with the latest software that can cause a reboot due to dropped signal just like the Dish dvr (which are purported to use some Tivo code in their dvr programming)...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> Someone else just posted that their Roamio rebooted in the middle of watching a show. This number of reports concerns me since I'm replacing our S3's with a new Roamio.
> 
> Scott


I have 2 Romaio Pros connected to a UPS. They have not rebooted on their own in years. I reboot them manually every now and then, mainly when having MoCa network issues, but otherwise they run 24/7 without issue. So I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. 2 reports is not really a pattern.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I have 2 Romaio Pros connected to a UPS. They have not rebooted on their own in years. I reboot them manually every now and then, mainly when having MoCa network issues, but otherwise they run 24/7 without issue. So I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. 2 reports is not really a pattern.


Good to hear. This would be 3 reports though (2 in this thread and another in a separate thread.  There were also a number or reboots reported during normal watching with one of the software updates (versus rebooting at 2am).

Scott


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> HerronScott said:
> 
> 
> > Someone else just posted that their Roamio rebooted in the middle of watching a show. This number of reports concerns me since I'm replacing our S3's with a new Roamio.
> ...


That someone else was me. My Roamio basic is on a UPS, and it rebooted 6 minutes into recording _Family Guy_ and _Blood & Oil_ on Sunday night. I HAD recently relocated the Tivo in my entertainment center due to selling a 400-disc DVD changer, but that's the only thing in recent memory that's happened with it, and that move was a week prior.

It hasn't repeated that behavior though, so for now I'm just keeping an eye out.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> Good to hear. This would be 3 reports though (2 in this thread and another in a separate thread.  There were also a number or reboots reported during normal watching with one of the software updates (versus rebooting at 2am).
> 
> Scott


Nobody posts on a forum when things work. You will only see issues here. My Roamio has been solid for 2 years.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

My Roamio does randomly reboot once every 6 months or so. I don't worry about it. It's a lot more reliable than the stupid Cisco tuning adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Besides changing the clocks, I reboot everything this Sunday.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I removed the tuning adapter off the top of my tivo and my tivo hasn't rebooted since 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine rebooted tonight, turns out it was the 20.5.4a RC6 update. It's nice to have logos in place of the station name.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

csell said:


> Is there anywhere that documents the reason for a reboot - such as in system information?


Perhaps, sometimes the logs can give you a clue, if you know the exact time, of the reboot, and if you catch it before it uploads the logs. The TiVo will automatically do a Network connection about 15-20 minutes after a reboot, once that connection is made the relevant logs are gone.

From Account & System Info > System Info
while on the System Info menu press Clear, Clear, Enter, Enter, 0

Select View Logs 
Logs timestamp is in UTC


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Perhaps, sometimes the logs can give you a clue, if you know the exact time, of the reboot, and if you catch it before it uploads the logs. The TiVo will automatically do a Network connection about 15-20 minutes after a reboot, once that connection is made the relevant logs are gone.
> 
> From Account & System Info > System Info
> while on the System Info menu press Clear, Clear, Enter, Enter, 0
> ...


I'm curious if anyone has actually done this and can tell us what kind of messages one sees for a reboot cause? Are they worded in an obvious way or do you have to have the magic decoder ring to understand them?

I recently replaced a Tivo HD (model 652) because it started spontaneously rebooting every week or two. I replaced the HDD **and** the power supply and the reboots continued. I wondered if something in the cable signal could be causing this. Is there a log message that would indicate that?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

My Roamio basic has been in operation for 3 months and just spontaneously rebooted for the first time this afternoon while watching a program. It and the TA are on a UPS. No service or VCM connection, or GC, going on at boot time. Wasn't punching the remote. The TA status showed no reboot since the last time I power-cycled it.

No one was in the room watching at the moment it rebooted so don't know if there might have been a cable signal glitch at that moment.

I looked in the TiVo logs but only had about 2 minutes before they reset due to the automatic service connection that occurs after a reboot. There are a lot of different logs and I don't know which one(s) would show why it rebooted nor do I know what message(s) to look for.


----------



## evoldal (Aug 13, 2015)

My Roamio Plus started rebooting every time I tried to Stream or transfer a show from a Premiere XL, everything had been working great prior to yesterday.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CinciDVR said:


> The Tivo does keep logs. When on the System Information screen, press clear-clear-enter-enter-0. There's lots of data in there so it still may not be clear why your Tivo rebooted.


And press Live TV to escape.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

unitron said:


> And press Live TV to escape.


Or "left" -- worked for me anyway.

So how about some help on what messages, in which log, will explain a spontaneous reboot cause?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My basic Premiere just did a reboot. A real cold start since OOB time was also reset. I was transferring a program from another Premiere. The first log file indicated a failed host connection. I didn't know it was going to do its daily connection, but next time I'll check.

Live TV button didn't do anything but take me to live TV. I did exit out by using left several times.


----------

